
Tell HN: Merry Christmas - Anon84
Best wishes to all of you. May the new year bring everything you hope for.<p>http://www.questionablecontent.net/comics/1303.png
======
DanielBMarkham
Twas the night before Christmas and all through the stack

Not a pointer was dangling, the place was a hack

The coders were all zonkered and crashed out on couches

With their screens all dimmed out and hands on their mouses

And I in my Code Monkey Shirt, and Maw in her cap

Had just settled down for a long winter's nap

When out on the quad there arose such a clatter

I sprang to the window to see what's the matter

When what to my wondering eyes did appear

But PG riding a sleigh, and giving out free gear!

That's all I got folks -- it's late and time to do the dad duties before
sacking out. Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night!

~~~
jfornear
You need to throw baby Jesus in there somewhere

Maybe before the part where you're in your underwear

~~~
jfornear
\- on Xmas...

This wasn't supposed to come off sarcastic or anything. If you knew me you
would know I'm pretty religious, but whatever maybe that's why it got
downvoted.

------
siong1987
Merry Christmas and Happy Coding! (I know you have nothing to do and just stay
in house and code!)

------
fhars
Actually, Dec 25 == Oct 31, so Happy Hackers Halloween :-).

~~~
PStamatiou
ahahah took me a while but i got it. :-)

might be better worded as 25 Dec == 31 Oct

------
Prrometheus
Aw, that makes me happy.

For those of us in grad school on the other side of a continent from a family
that doesn't celebrate Christmas anyway:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_29UU439gAs>

------
PStamatiou
<http://isitchristmas.com/>

~~~
gaius
Is this site being smart about GeoIP and timezones?

~~~
DXL
Looks like it's using geolocation. It says here "JA," yes in Dutch.

------
unalone
I like the green-and-red numbers that've shown up.

------
andreyf
And also from xkcd: <http://xkcd.com/521/>

~~~
tlrobinson
Computer-controlled Christmas light shows: a great holiday tradition.

I just wish people would use some other song besides Trans-Siberian
Orchestra's "Wizards in Winter"...
[http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=%22wizards+in+wi...](http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=%22wizards+in+winter%22+%22christmas+lights%22&search_type=&aq=8)

------
lionheart
Merry Christmas, and happy 4th night of Hanukkah too!

------
paraschopra
Merry Christmas. May you have tons of startups next year! (so that one of them
gets successful by pure chance) :)

------
dhimes
Hey, thanks, and same to you!

------
bkrausz
Happy Christmahannikwanzikah!

------
jamesbritt
Frohe Weihnachten, y'all.

------
CaptainMorgan
Merry Christmas everyone!

------
tonetheman
merry festivus

~~~
Prrometheus
Since we have this day off because it is a Christian high holy day, and since
Christianity was the primary religion of our civilization for the last 1,700
years or so, I don't have any problems celebrating Christmas as an unbeliever.
I even went to a Christmas service and listened to some solid carol
performances and a nice little speech by a priest. It makes me feel connected
with my history.

For somewhere around 1,500 years (since the Christians co-opted Christmas),
people have been doing almost exactly the same thing on December 25th. That's
kind of cool to think about and participate in.

On the down side, it makes me realize just how radical the coming post-
religious world is. This is going to be a century that is more eventful than
we would probably like.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
We've been through several anti-religious periods in history, so I doubt we're
anywhere near "post-religious". The arguments today are basically the same as
two hundred years ago.

I'm with you that it is interesting and pleasurable to participate in
historical traditions and ceremonies revolving around religion/philosophy --
as long as no coercion is involved. And it isn't.

Most of western thought came out of either Athens or Jerusalem (or a
combination of the two). It's neat to see what parts of modern thought are
still in various religious traditions and vice-versa.

Cool stuff.

------
dustineichler
Merry Christmas!!

------
est
I don't celebrate ancient pagan festival of saturnalia

------
river_styx
Bah, humbug! :)

------
axod
Merry Christmas everyone :D

------
visitor4rmindia
Merry Christmas Everyone! Hope everyone's having a great holiday.

------
eisokant
Feliz Navidad!

------
juliend2
Joyeux Noël!

~~~
jimbokun
メリークリスマス

------
BFalkner
No.

~~~
nailer
He's not asking, he's wishing.

------
dmoney
Merry Secular Christmas!

------
pavelludiq
hah, Jeph should totally make this in to a shirt :D

------
speek
Does anybody else here think the phrase should be changed to "Happy
Christmas?"

~~~
Prrometheus
I believe that is what they say in England, judging from movies.

